

Things You Don’t Know About Pluto - rglovejoy
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/ten-things-you-dont-know-about-pluto/

======
jeroen
The article is split up into lots of pages and there doesn't seem to be a
print version. These are the pages with actual content:

1) Pluto was actually detected in 1919, but no one noticed.
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/te...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/ten-
things-you-dont-know-about-pluto/?pid=33)

2) Pluto's orbit crosses Neptune, but they'll never collide.
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/te...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/ten-
things-you-dont-know-about-pluto/?pid=43)

3) Pluto is the biggest survivor of Neptune's wrath.
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/te...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/ten-
things-you-dont-know-about-pluto/?pid=40)

4) [our estimates of] Pluto is shrinking!
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/te...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/ten-
things-you-dont-know-about-pluto/?pid=35)

5) It's not the biggest object out there in the black
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/te...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/ten-
things-you-dont-know-about-pluto/?pid=39)

6) It has an atmosphere
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/te...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/ten-
things-you-dont-know-about-pluto/?pid=36)

7) It's a double planet
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/te...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/ten-
things-you-dont-know-about-pluto/?pid=41)

8) We have maps of its surface, even though telescopes can barely see any
features.
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/te...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/ten-
things-you-dont-know-about-pluto/?pid=42)

9) Its pole is tilted more than Uranus's (122 vs. 98 degrees)
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/te...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/ten-
things-you-dont-know-about-pluto/?pid=38)

10) It's called an ice world but it's almost 70% rock on the inside.
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/te...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/03/13/ten-
things-you-dont-know-about-pluto/?pid=37)

And because it is on topic: <http://xkcd.com/473/>

------
mhb
What an incredible abomination of an article format.

~~~
scorxn
The entire article HTML in the image title is especially abominable.

